# Belly spots



## murphyslaw (Feb 10, 2013)

Just curious if anyone can explain why some Havanese have belly spots while others do not. They show up @ at 4 months of age.


----------



## ridgerunner318 (Jul 3, 2012)

My Mocha started having belly spots, so I started investigating what could be causing this. A friend shared with me that it could be an allergy to her food. Since I do just love seeing that pretty pink belly, I decided to change her food to a grain-free dry food. Her belly pinked right back! That was last year, and so far she has stayed very healthy, with a nice soft-as-a-rabbits-fur coat. So, if the spots are dark, perhaps you might want to try changing your puppies food to a grain-free type.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

murphyslaw said:


> Just curious if anyone can explain why some Havanese have belly spots while others do not. They show up @ at 4 months of age.


MOST of the time, belly spots are cause by the Belton gene&#8230; not by an allergy. If the skin and coat are otherwise healthy, I wouldn't jump to the conclusion it was an allergy. I wouldn't feed grain based foods for other reasons, but not because of belly spots!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody has brown spots on his belly, it is because of his Belton markings. I think they are cute.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Same with Benjamin, it's just part of their coloring. He's got the most adorable pink belly with freckles on it -- very kissable.  Also, the roof of his mouth is pink with black blotches. If your dog's mouth looks like that, it's most certainly the belton gene and not diet or allergies.


----------



## murphyslaw (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes they both have spots in their mouths so thank you so much
for the replies. Peace of mind 
They have eaten grain free food all their lives


----------

